# Where to buy beans?



## mummblesmum (Feb 23, 2016)

Where is the best place to buy beans. I am hoping to buy a new grinder in the next couple of weeks to go with my Silvia but would like some advice where to source beans preferably online.

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok what kind of drinks do you want to make and tastes do you want to try ?

Mild based drinks ?

Americano ?

Espresso ?

Chocolate and nuts ?

Fruity and fresh ?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

There's a few roasters associated with this forum that many regulars use and the delivery isn't an issue.

Buy from roasters not supermarkets haha


----------



## Bethelcat (Jan 3, 2011)

Have had excellent experience with Wogan coffee of Bristol. Great online service and unbelievably quick delivery


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I really like Rave.

Buy £25 in one go and you get free shipping, buy a kilo of any type of bean and it works out cheaper.

They give superb information on each bean, Tasting notes, farm information, recipes.

A great place to start, and they will grind for you if you need

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Where do you live? Maybe we can suggest a roaster or speciality shop close to you.

Failing that there are loads and loads of speciality roasters who sell online, just look at the recommended threads here.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hasbean's in my mug subscription sounds good if you want to try different beans at £6.50 per 250g delivered weekly. Also DSOL and LSOL monthly subscriptions. I have joined up for the guest slot to the dark side as I like mostly dark roast. Will be going to hasbean once I got my coffee supply straighten out. I also get from Redtail too and Jollybean and there's Coffee Compass. Lol so the list can go on forever. Haha

Redtail is doing a taster 125 g of Columbian beans for £1 delivered. If you want to try.

In my personal opinion, I would say go for subscription as they comes in 200-250 g bags delivered, that is if you want to try different coffees but if you have something particular you like, get them at 500 g each. From the banners above as they give discount for forum members.

Im only starting in freshly beans so I'm not an expert yet.







still discovering new beans and tastes which I'm living it. Lol


----------



## mummblesmum (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the information. So a speciality roaster is the way to go. I am just starting out and have bought my first coffee machine and am just about to invest in a grinder. Are the beans from the supermarkets/coffee chains not any good? Would they be useful until I know how to use the machine/grinder?


----------



## mummblesmum (Feb 23, 2016)

By the way Rochester, Kent area is where I live.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Literally just completed my checkout at Rave

1x Brazil Fazenda Londrina - 1kg / Whole Bean for £14.00 each

1x Sumatra Jagong Village - 1kg / Whole Bean for £14.50 each

Their Italian Job blend is a good place to start and the price is better than you would pay per kilo for beans at a supermarket, delivery is super quick too


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Try and avoid supermarket or chain beans, they're always stale and a bit nasty tasting. When you're just starting out its always good to start with fresh beans from a specialty roaster, that way you know when you're getting it right cos it should taste nice. Rave is a good shout, they've got lots to offer at a really good price. They have an espresso starter pack which might be a good place to start. I'm really enjoying foundry at the minute


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

mummblesmum said:


> Thanks for all the information. So a speciality roaster is the way to go. I am just starting out and have bought my first coffee machine and am just about to invest in a grinder. Are the beans from the supermarkets/coffee chains not any good? Would they be useful until I know how to use the machine/grinder?


Really you should avoid both the supermarkets and coffee chains at all costs! (Especially one or two...)

As others have said there are many, many good roasters who will supply you direct, very quickly and cost effectively. A good starting point might be Rave or Compass. Either will deliver within 48 hours at most. It really depends on whether you like dark or light coffee beans. I.e. chocolate/caramel or floral/fruity. If you are making cappuccinos or flat whites then you may find darker roasts cut through the milk better. (I've put my tin hat on!







)


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Can certainly recommend Coffee Compass. Just got my latest order today (ordered Friday evening). They do a great espresso selection pack - where you choose 3 500g bags. It's a great deal and there is a discount for forum members. 1 of my bags was roasted Friday - the other 2 yesterday ! There was also a sample bag of another bean (which is in the grinder at the moment and very nice). Whats more they offer a discount for forum members. I also like Rave and Redtail (another Kilo of Mogiana on it's way) as others have mentioned. BTW, I prefer 500g bags - with smaller bags if you have trouble dialing the grind in at least with 500g bags there will still be plenty left to enjoy !


----------

